
Nginx-1.10.0 - TimWolla
http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-announce/2016/000175.html
======
ck2
Seems like just 1.9.15 renamed for the branch?

[http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES-1.10](http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES-1.10)

~~~
aorth
1.9.x was the development (aka "mainline") branch and 1.8.x was "stable". Odd-
numbered releases directly become the next stable. See the graphic here:

[https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-1-10-1-11-released/](https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-1-10-1-11-released/)

